# confusion over Assessment (Vetassess deduction of experience)



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone

This is a query for my brother. He has been successfully assessed as Financial Investment Manager
He worked in his nominated profession from 11/2011 till 03/2015 (3 years and 4 months), then joined a different company (in not so relevant field )

He launched his assessment at 09/2014 which was completed in Feb 2015. His bachelors
(joint honors) degree (4 years) is highly relevant.

Now the confusion is that in the assessment they have written ...

"
Qualification : Field of Study is highly relevant

Employment Assessed (11/2011 to 09/2014)

Based on the evidence provided,at least 2 years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the last 5 years before applying for this skills assessment
The employment described meets the minimum criteria for this occupation."

Skill Assessment Outcome : Positive


So, as I believe his occupation (FIM) is in group B of skill assessment as per Vetassess. Does that mean he needs to complete 4 yr B.S degree + 1 year highly relevant employment to get his qualification assessed ?(get 15 points)

and then 3 more years of highly relevant employment to be able to claim 5 points ?

so in total, it's a total of 4 years of employment to claim those 5 points?

Or DIBP will assess from 11/2011 till 03 /2015? (greater than 3 years experience = 5 points )


Can anyone from the forum assist ?


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

anyone /?


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

In the Vetassess document there should be a line that tells you what date he was deemed skilled. You start counting the years of skilled employment from that date.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> This is a query for my brother. He has been successfully assessed as Financial Investment Manager
> He worked in his nominated profession from 11/2011 till 03/2015 (3 years and 4 months), then joined a different company (in not so relevant field )
> ...


Successful skills assessment is a pre-requisite of any Skilled Visa (189/19/489) application - if you don't have a successful skills assessment they don't even look at your points, they would refuse. You score 15 points if you have any degree or higher equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree - it does not have to be relevant to your Nominated Occupation. Some assessing bodies require additional experience to a qualification, or in lieu of a qualification - the main ones being VETASSESS and ACS. So you actually lose some of your experience during this assessment process - 1 or 2 years with VETASSESS, depending on whether the qualification is highly relevant to yoru Nominated Occupation - it could be 1, 2, 4, 5, 6 or 8 years for ACS

So yes, in your brother's case, he needs 4 years of relevant experience to get 5 overseas points. It looks like he has 2 years and 10 months relevant "skilled" Experience up to 03/2015. Unless you can convince DIBP, Direct or via VETASSESS, that he has 2 or 3 months of highly relevant experience since 03/15, then he scores zero for overseas experience


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh Man , this is not good. He just got an invite from NSW , still haven't submitted the visa app. He currently have 65 points. Now if we declare all of his experience irrelevant, he will lose 5 points. However , still 60 points for immigration. This will be against the locked EOI , can we make changes in the visa application? That is no longer claim the experience points ???

Also, even in the assessment letter, Vetasses says that DIBP case officer will be the final decision maker and can disregard this assessment.


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> In the Vetassess document there should be a line that tells you what date he was deemed skilled. You start counting the years of skilled employment from that date.


There is no line saying at what date he was deemed skilled.
It's exactly worded in my original post


----------

